# Advice on hunting scope?



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

I am looking for a rifle scope for my 30-06 that will put me out to 300 yds. For about $200 I am leanig toward the Nikon Buckmaster 3-9 x40 with bullet drop compensator. Anyone have one of these scopes? I thought the bullet drop compensator would be a good asset when reaching out.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Wiswash said:


> I am looking for a rifle scope for my 30-06 that will put me out to 300 yds. For about $200 I am leanig toward the Nikon Buckmaster 3-9 x40 with bullet drop compensator. Anyone have one of these scopes? I thought the bullet drop compensator would be a good asset when reaching out.


I'm not quite sure spending the extra $$ on the glitz of a "bullet drop compensator" for an ought six reaching out to only 300 yards is the best bang for the buck. Depending on the bullet, a fair rule of thumb for the ought six is if you sight it in at 150 yards, you'll only have about 10" (+/- an inch) of drop at 300 yards.

JMHO, but I'd suggest you look for superior optics in a scope more than the bells and wistles. Good hunting.


----------



## Wiswash (Aug 29, 2010)

The BDC is just part of the crosshairs. Not too complicated and it adds $20 to the scope. So the money is not a big deal. I do question if its mentally efficient to use the BDC when shooting at long ranges or just easier to estimate the extra 10-15 inches above the heart. I will be hunting in an area where 200-300 yard shots are common. Otherwise for my back-forty deer hunting I have never needed more than a basic/inexpensive 4x scope.


----------



## airdrop (Jan 6, 2012)

*Scope is probably*

good ,just learn to judge distance . Pace off objects to get better at sizing trees and brushes at the yards you'll shoot. When I was hunting woodchucks I sighted in at 200 yds for my zero, an at 300 it would be about 9" low you but the cross hairs on a deers back and it's a lung shot. At 200 dead on and 100 2" high so on the belly for a heart shot. Cross winds are fun 20 mph cross will move bullet 10" at 200 yds. So have fun out there an 30'06 is a good gun.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I have several rifles mounted with vari-power scopes. Over the years I have found that I have set them on 4X and just leave them there. I haven't had to use vari-power as I thought.

Buy a scope from a name-brand that is robust... period. They "big Boys" all have a line of cheap scopes now. Avoid them! Its better in the long run to have a well-made, robust, dependable fixed-power scope that one of lesser quality with extra "bells & whistles".


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

In my opinion optical clarity and light transmission are much more desireable than the bullet drop compensators and this is especially true at ranges out to 300 yds. A good one in your price range is a Burris Signature 3X9X40 or save up a few bucks and get a trijicon accu point and see what you have been missing. The cheap Nikons and Leupolds are built to a price point and are disapointing at best.


----------

